# Underhood fuse box layout



## hid3 (Nov 21, 2017)

Greetings!

I've got a TT which is perfect, except a few things...
It needs some work, as well as headlight washer system retrofitted as someone (previous owner) installed HID setup).
Anyway, long story short, I am having a wiring hell.
It seems that things my fuse & relay box under the hood are incorrectly positioned - the relays are swapped by places, their orientation is not correct.

Could someone please post a pic of their underhood relay/fuse box so that I could re-arrange the relays so that they match wiring diagrams and the shop will be able to take a deeper look at it? (Now they refuse due to complete mismatch  )
Preferably with 2.0 TDI CBBB engine but others are fine too.

This is how my fuse box looks like:
https://ibb.co/hJK78b

Thanks!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

It would be helpful to know:
1. Year
2. Model (e.g. Coupe vs Roadster)
3. Transmission (e.g. manual vs. automatic)
4. Engine (e.g. petrol vs. diesel)
5. Engine displacement

It's a good idea to upload your pictures directly into your post just in case the link goes away at some point. ;-)
.


----------



## hid3 (Nov 21, 2017)

Sorry, I didn't find out how to attach the picture to post. Tried IMG tag, but it asks for URL too and it didn't work..
Anyway, here's the extra info:

1. Model Year: 2009
2. Model: TT Coupe
3. Transmission: Manual 6-speed
4. Engine: 2.0 TDI diesel, engine code CBBB
5. Engine displacement: 1968 cc

I almost found the information I need..
It seems that the top rows of fuses are mixed. first from top should be black, second brown.
Regarding the relays, any input would be beneficial 

Thanks !


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

The owner's manual has the fuse layout described. 
And sometimes there's a sticker on the inside of the fuse box cover with helping hints.


----------



## hid3 (Nov 21, 2017)

Looks like I figured out the fuse problem (no sticker there, though).

Now most concern is relay layout.
The relays are swapped in places.
Also, I wonder what should be the correct markings orientation (e.g. you can see one "643" relay is turned 90 degrees to one side, etc).
So a pic of a "healty" car would be useful


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Not all the relay positions will be occupied on all cars, as it depends on the model and spec.

Relays can only be fitted in the sockets the correct way round. The number can be printed on the top of the relay with any orientation and is not important.


----------



## hid3 (Nov 21, 2017)

Yeah, I understand that.
But if I already started messing with it, then why not do it like it looks from factory?
This car is a Gasoline to Diesel swap, so wiring has been replaced and I think they didn't bother to install everything as per wiring diagrams, in correct locations.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow! That conversion would have involved a major amount of work if done properly to factory diesel specifications. I suspect that the people who did the conversion did the minimum amount of work needed to get everything to work rather than making an exact copy of a factory car.

If you start changing things you may find that some tings no longer work.

I do have Audi factory diagrams for the under bonnet fuse/relay holder. What is your engine code?


----------



## hid3 (Nov 21, 2017)

Believe it or not but...

The car is US spec. It was totalled due to front-end damage.
Bought at auction, shipped to Europe. 
Body has been repaired (very quality repair).

Original engine, transmission, exhaust system thrown out.
Donor was UK-spec (RHD car), rear ended.
Engine, transmission, Cluster, steering wheel, headlights, radiators, airbags, door modules and lock mechanisms, radio, Climate system has been swapped.

The car itself is LHD, not RHD 
Believe it or not, but the swap is done quite good quality, not just "minimum to get it going". These people who were doing that really knew what they were doing. At the first glance, you won't be able to tell this is a swap.

Of course, I dug deeper into the wiring harness so there is evidence it's a swap, as you can't do everything 100% (e.g. CAN gateway is inside the glovebox ).

*On the topic. * In fact I already found some information (engine code CBBB) for underhood fuses and some relays. Now all I want to do is position the relays into factory positions, so that let's say Terminal 30 relay sits in its position, the large glow plug relay is also in its place, etc... Besides, I want to make them look factory (I guess the markings on the relay should be readable when standing in front of the car or be upside down (not random positions )

In fact, a simple picture of *any * TT fusebox would be beneficial. I belive factory assembles all cars/engines by the same logic.

Thanks!


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Relay Locations.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Fuse Locations


----------



## hid3 (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks!

Repositioned the relays to match factory documents.
Retrofitted the headlight washing system. Positioned a relay "53" to #1 position, wired that stuff to #6 fuse. Strange enough is that the black row of fuses is "always hot". No idea why such thing as headlight washers need to be always hot. Definitely could have been on switched +12 side...


----------

